# do you need a license for birds of prey



## Ben77 (Mar 4, 2008)

do you need a license for barn owls and hawks?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i dont think so for some owls and hawks


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

dont think so


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Depends on the species I expect. You certainly need CITES paperwork for Barn Owls - that I do know!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

no as far as i know for a majoprity EG barn owl no. haris hawn no.

but tbh i think there should be a system put in place to stop all the irisponcable chavs messing up such a beautiful bird


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Native Barn Owls are a protected species and it's against the law to release a CB into the wild. All CB Barn Owls have to have CITES paperwork.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ben77 said:


> do you need a license for barn owls and hawks?



Barn owls need an Article 10 issued by DEFRA, as do most native species (ie. Euro kestrel, common buzzard, sparrow hawk, little owl, tawny owl).

Most hawks don't need an A10 but should have a breeder ring and IBR ring (£10 saves lives...I speak from experience).
No Bird of Prey needs a license AOY.


----------



## Ben77 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks everybody


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Barn owls need an Article 10 issued by DEFRA, as do most native species (ie. Euro kestrel, common buzzard, sparrow hawk, little owl, tawny owl).
> 
> Most hawks don't need an A10 but should have a breeder ring and IBR ring (£10 saves lives...I speak from experience).
> No Bird of Prey needs a license AOY.


Something I forgot to add, it is illegal to buy/sell a species (ie. barn owl, SH) that needs an A10, if the bird doesn't have an A10 it must be_ gifted_.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And even if it is gifted you have to get an A10 for it and provide proof of where it came from etc.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> And even if it is gifted you have to get an A10 for it and provide proof of where it came from etc.


Only if you want to sell/breed/use for static displays etc. : victory:
If it's just to be an aviary bird and will not be exported or passed around, they can be without A10, though it is usually best to at lest notify DEFRA you have a bird without A10.


----------

